# I don’t like Lyft



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I am a Uber driver ( 3 1/2 years). Signed with Lyft 4 weeks ago.

my mistake, have both apps on destination home. So I thought . Anyway I get a ping with Lyft. 45 mi. Don’t know if it’s 45 miles or 45 minutes. Thought great let’s go home.
Pick up this guy . 5 minutes from my job. Then I start the trip and I see 135 miles. 2 hrs and 30 minutes to Harrisburg ,va.

I tell him wow that is far and not my home destination. . He beg me to take him so he can do some work in the car and promised me a great tip.
Lyft paid me only 115.80$. The guy tip me cash 60$ . From Harrisburg ( va) to Bethesda ( md) not one ping on both apps. I just came home . What a long day . I wish Lyft would let me know in advance how far I need to drive. I think I forgot to put my destination home on the Lyft app. 😡. So tired


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats. Ring the register and the pax is full on stfu mode. High five winner


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Congrats. Ring the register and the pax is full on stfu mode. High five winner


He was working on his laptop, talking on his phone. Dam the drive was excruciating. Raining and lots of trucks. A yes good night. Need a shower, something to eat and go to bed .


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I had the identical complaint with Lyft after I had one millennial want me to drive him to Raleigh (3+ hours) and then a Melania-type with her boyfriend, Dolph Lundgren ask me to drive her to Knoxville while Dolph followed on his Harley. No warning that either were long, long rides. (Melania was also hoping I would drive her, but cancel on the app and she would pay me in cash. My Spidey senses convinced me to cancel and drive away,)

I complained and since I get the notice “”Long Ride 45 min+”. Have accepted two and turned down a couple when they came in on weeknights when I get up the next day at 6am for my “real” job.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

We truly get paid to do the Lord’s work


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You went through all that, and the first thing you do when you get home is start a thread on UP??
You must love us.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Illini said:


> You went through all that, and the first thing you do when you get home is start a thread on UP??
> You must love us.


Yes. Needed to vent. Is that ok with you mate?

nig y'all. I have a early morning . &#128564;&#129393;❤


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You made $35 an hour minus gas and depreciation. Most drivers would love to make that for five hours of driving.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

You can go to Harrisonburg, VA, or Harrisburg, PA, but you can't go to Harrisburg, VA.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ly


The queen &#128120; said:


> I am a Uber driver ( 3 1/2 years). Signed with Lyft 4 weeks ago.
> 
> my mistake, have both apps on destination home. So I thought . Anyway I get a ping with Lyft. 45 mi. Don't know if it's 45 miles or 45 minutes. Thought great let's go home.
> Pick up this guy . 5 minutes from my job. Then I start the trip and I see 135 miles. 2 hrs and 30 minutes to Harrisburg ,va.
> ...


I had a similar experience with lyft when when i first started a few months ago.

Uber 4.5 years, lyft 2 months.. I was out got pulled 50 miles from home, no problem it was busy on both apps and x-mas was coming. Around 4am I was getting tired so I set the df to home. Right away I get a 45+ on Lyft. I was happy I was about an hour south of home. Start trip, it was 65 minutes. Started following maps, didnt even look at the destination. Its telling me to get on 95 south. Wtf? It was 60 miles South to miami! I got home well after the sun came up. I was pissed

The lyft df is weird, you have to make sure it's set.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Beside giving me a 60$ cash ( tip). I got this morning.

made all together 94.74$ in tip for the 2 hr 30 minutes in the pouring rain.

I am happy 😃.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Not so mad about lyft no more?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> Not so made about lyft no more?


Well I still don't like it . I prefer Uber. Not driving both at this moment anyway. Busy with work and my son . I think that I am losing interest in rideshares . Also in 2 weeks I will be full time at work and asked to be moved close to home were in have a store. It will be only a 20 minutes commute. Maybe 30 with traffic .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am a Uber driver ( 3 1/2 years). Signed with Lyft 4 weeks ago.
> 
> my mistake, have both apps on destination home. So I thought . Anyway I get a ping with Lyft. 45 mi. Don't know if it's 45 miles or 45 minutes. Thought great let's go home.
> Pick up this guy . 5 minutes from my job. Then I start the trip and I see 135 miles. 2 hrs and 30 minutes to Harrisburg ,va.
> ...


Does the term don't drop the soap mean anything to you.
I drove for Lyft for a week 3 years ago and they pulled the same &#128169; on me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Does the term don't drop the soap mean anything to you.
> I drove for Lyft for a week 3 years ago and they pulled the same &#128169; on me.


No I don't understand the meaning of it .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No I don't understand the meaning of it .


Lyft screws all there new drivers with rides that others don't want, hence don't bend over because Lyft will screw you.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I 


The queen &#128120; said:


> Well I still don't like it . I prefer Uber. Not driving both at this moment anyway. Busy with work and my son . I think that I am losing interest in rideshares . Also in 2 weeks I will be full time at work and asked to be moved close to home were in have a store. It will be only a 20 minutes commute. Maybe 30 with traffic .


I enjoy ride share as a side gig. I have a day job but it's nice when something comes up - an unexpected bill or situation and I get out there and get the money. A lot of the negativity to both companies comes when you are trying to do this as your main work.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> I
> 
> I enjoy ride share as a side gig. I have a day job but it's nice when something comes up - an unexpected bill or situation and I get out there and get the money. A lot of the negativity to both companies comes when you are trying to do this as your main work.


A lot of negativity comes from being screwed raw repeatedly.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft screws all there new drivers with rides that others don't want, hence don't bend over because Lyft will screw you.


They screw with vet drivers too. They were adding rides like crazy yesterday, pushing on the 10 and 12 minute pick ups- in LA that is bullshit but I put up with it because of the bonuses. They had $14 for 2 rides stacked promo for Valentine's Day one hour. Got it twice- they were not getting me to break the stack- but they will try. On busy days get in get out is why I like lyft.



peteyvavs said:


> A lot of negativity comes from being screwed raw repeatedly.


Well you don't use lube so that's on you. Know the game so you can play the game.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> I
> 
> I enjoy ride share as a side gig. I have a day job but it's nice when something comes up - an unexpected bill or situation and I get out there and get the money. A lot of the negativity to both companies comes when you are trying to do this as your main work.


I don't do ft rider shares.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t understand why Lyft won’t give us direction and length of ride anymore. While I still do a lot of Lyft rides, it’s frustrating to not know the same information I can get from an Uber request.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I don't understand why Lyft won't give us direction and length of ride anymore. While I still do a lot of Lyft rides, it's frustrating to not know the same information I can get from an Uber request.


What's your reward status? Or whatever it's called. . . Gold Platinum?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I am the second one, it’s platinum or diamond, I’m not actually sure because the only thing I use is the time and direction


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I'm silver. that's the very bottom. At the next level, Which I believe is gold, you're supposed to be able to see it. So I would double check your status.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh, are you saying there are some sort of levels with Lyft where you can actually see time and distance?


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You made $35 an hour minus gas and depreciation. Most drivers would love to make that for five hours of driving.


135 * 2 = 270 miles. Depending on the car but at least a half tank of gas or more. Wear and tear is very difficult to calculate but a long freeway ride is probably the least on wear and tear.

The real question is how much did Lyft charge the rider?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzone said:


> 135 * 2 = 270 miles. Depending on the car but at least a half tank of gas or more. Wear and tear is very difficult to calculate but a long freeway ride is probably the least on wear and tear.
> 
> The real question is how much did Lyft charge the rider?


The real question is what was the net income for a five hour job. You have no control over what Lyft makes.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> What's your reward status? Or whatever it's called. . . Gold Platinum?


I returned to reality, I got a life.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> *I don't like Lyft*


I don't like the app at all. I hate most how it switches from "navigation" mode to "you're here" mode and how the map you're looking at changes so drastically.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't like the app at all. I hate most how it switches from "navigation" mode to "you're here" mode and how the map you're looking at changes so drastically.


Going to your settings. You can change your preferences. I have mine set up to automatically switch to navigation but to not automatically switch back to the app upon on arrival


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Going to your settings. You can change your preferences. I have mine set up to automatically switch to navigation but to not automatically switch back to the app upon on arrival


Nice. Thanks for that info. Trying it out now.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Oh, are you saying there are some sort of levels with Lyft where you can actually see time and distance?


Your AR % has to be 90%+. That's it.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I started with rideshare last August. After careful research, I chose Uber over Lyft. From what I read here, I cant understand why anyone would ever drive for Lyft.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I had the identical complaint with Lyft after I had one millennial want me to drive him to Raleigh (3+ hours) and then a Melania-type with her boyfriend, Dolph Lundgren ask me to drive her to Knoxville while Dolph followed on his Harley. No warning that either were long, long rides. (Melania was also hoping I would drive her, but cancel on the app and she would pay me in cash. My Spidey senses convinced me to cancel and drive away,)
> 
> I complained and since I get the notice ""Long Ride 45 min+". Have accepted two and turned down a couple when they came in on weeknights when I get up the next day at 6am for my "real" job.


Did "Dolph" have a European accent?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> Did "Dolph" have a European accent?


Could be wrong but I believe Dolph and Melania were Russian. Maybe Ukranian.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your AR % has to be 90%+. That's it.


 in my market, you have to be gold status or above in the Lyft rewards program and that's it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am a Uber driver ( 3 1/2 years). Signed with Lyft 4 weeks ago.
> 
> my mistake, have both apps on destination home. So I thought . Anyway I get a ping with Lyft. 45 mi. Don't know if it's 45 miles or 45 minutes. Thought great let's go home.
> Pick up this guy . 5 minutes from my job. Then I start the trip and I see 135 miles. 2 hrs and 30 minutes to Harrisburg ,va.
> ...


That trip would be 50 bucks gas in my current car. So $125 net of gas for 5 hours. Not horrific but not great either. I would have said ok at $100 cash tip.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m guessing that the reason people still drive for Lyft is that Uber is not busy enough in some cities. Even though you know Lyft is not paying you surge rates or sharing any bonuses, or giving you the time and direction of rides, the alternative is to sit and read a book between Uber rides and that doesn’t pay very well.

in Las Vegas, many of the drivers I spoke to only do Uber. They are busy nonstop.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I started with rideshare last August. After careful research, I chose Uber over Lyft. From what I read here, I cant understand why anyone would ever drive for Lyft.


If you want to make $20/HR here in the valley of the &#127774; on the X platform you Must drive for both crap companies. I've been driving for both over 4 years, they are equally s********. You just have to learn how to play them not let them play you. I've consistently grossed over 52k last 2-3 years.

Here in PHX I refuse all rides out of the Valley as both companies have made it unprofitable. Rideshare OP's need to pay attention. Screw these &#127183; companies. It's YOU AGAINST THEM PERIOD.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> If you want to make $20/HR here in the valley of the &#127774; on the X platform you Must drive for both crap companies. I've been driving for both over 4 years, they are equally s********. You just have to learn how to play them not let them play you. I've consistently grossed over 52k last 2-3 years.
> 
> Here in PHX I refuse all rides out of the Valley as both companies have made it unprofitable. Rideshare OP's need to pay attention. Screw these &#127183; companies. It's YOU AGAINST THEM PERIOD.


That's impressive. My best month with Uber was $3,800.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have no issue with canceling/declining any rides from Lyft. But with Uber, I enjoy having the pro status because of the gas savings as well as the time and direction of rides, so I’m more careful with them.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> That's impressive. My best month with Uber was $3,800.
> [/QUOT
> 
> My weekly goal is $1500. Don't always get it. This week only did 1350. Got to hit it hard as once the summer hits RS does off.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am a Uber driver ( 3 1/2 years). Signed with Lyft 4 weeks ago.
> 
> my mistake, have both apps on destination home. So I thought . Anyway I get a ping with Lyft. 45 mi. Don't know if it's 45 miles or 45 minutes. Thought great let's go home.
> Pick up this guy . 5 minutes from my job. Then I start the trip and I see 135 miles. 2 hrs and 30 minutes to Harrisburg ,va.
> ...


I've seen the Lyft app go out of destination mode but stay online. It sound like that might have happened to you.

Also if you are online and are putting the app into destination mode a ride request can come in before you finish putting the app into destination mode.

It's best to go offline before going into destination mode.

ALSO, in the past I KNOW I was in destination mode and got rides in the wrong direction. I called support and accused them of abusing destination mode and giving out rides in the wrong direction when no other drivers were around.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I've consistently grossed over 52k last 2-3 years.





MasterAbsher said:


> That's impressive. My best month with Uber was $3,800.


Surely you don't mean "gross". My think my highest gross last year on Uber was $6800. Are you talking take home?



Soldiering said:


> My weekly goal is $1500. Don't always get it. This week only did 1350.


If you're grossing $52000 you're averaging $1,000 a week. You'd be pushing more like $80,000 at $1,500 a week


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Could be wrong but I believe Dolph and Melania were Russian. Maybe Ukranian.


Nevermind then, I picked up a couple in LA that from Nashville that matched your description. She was American and he was British or something.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

These were did not sound like American or English, but I have been wrong before.


----------

